# AC Line set penetration sealing



## DMartin (Jul 30, 2019)

So I went out to inspect on an AC install. Where the line set penetrates the wall they are using a putty. not too concerning except that it is a VERY malleable type putty (if that is the right word). I am looking at the IMC but can not find a required sealing method for this. can anyone help me out here I am not sure I like it. not sure it would keep out the elements very well. I can touch it with no pressure and mold it.
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 30, 2019)

Dum..dum. used to seal the line set at the exterior wall. I have seen silicone used, comes in colors but I have not made it a point to demand either, just need it sealed. Also have them seal the sides and top of the A/C disconnect to prevent water intrusion.


----------



## my250r11 (Jul 31, 2019)

Pcinspector1 said:


> just need it sealed.



Ditto, usually does not matter what they use unless it is a rated wall assembly.


----------



## DMartin (Jul 31, 2019)

OK thanks it is sealed I guess.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 31, 2019)

A product like Ideal duct seal and there is also a flashing boot out on the market but I've never seen it used, probably due to additional cost. 

You got to keep water, bugs and critters out.


----------

